# La gente está desesperada. El pais puede colapsar.



## Hermericus (23 Mar 2022)

Millones de personas trabajando perdiendo dinero.

Gasolina a 2€. Infinidad de particulares y trasportistas con la soga al cuello.

Agricultores , comerciantes, currantes de todo tipo agobiados.

Mientras tanto , el Viruelo jugando a estadistica bajando los pantalones ante Mohamé y llamando ultraderechistas a la gente que pierde dinero trabajando.

Viruelo, ojalá te parta un rayo.


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

La luz y el gas subieron en febrero un 62% en España, frente al 17% de Francia y Alemania. 

Que se encarezcan casi cuatro veces más en España que en Francia y Alemania, ¿es culpa de Putin y la ultraderecha o de la incompetencia y el sectarismo del Gobierno?


----------



## невежда (23 Mar 2022)

Lo que ellos llaman la patronal no son precisamente Amancio Ortega. Miles de autónomos muchos que tienen hipotecado el camión y luchan por su vida. Pero según estos vende trabajadores le están haciendo en juego a Putin.
Son maquiavélicos para poder seguir manteniéndose en el poder.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (23 Mar 2022)

el enemigo de los españoles a sabido elegir bien,se pasan el día robando e insultando a los trabajadores y el personal a verlas venir,no comparan datos,no se paran a pensar,lo que diga la tv,mal panorama


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Mar 2022)

Puede que se haya un follón, un "cisne negro" de esos que nadie espera pero de repente aparecen y cambian el curso de los acontecimientos.
No quiero ser agorero.


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Mar 2022)

Es que esa gentuza, puede que se quede sin el 100% directamente. Y nadie va a llorar por ellos.


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Mar 2022)

Hombre, si no hay, no sé de dónde se va a sacar. Los únicos que comerán algo, son los de los pueblos.


----------



## socrates99 (23 Mar 2022)

A votar y a aplaudir,con la cuarta dosis de regalo.
¿Que os pensabais,que la democracia es gratis?


----------



## Shudra (23 Mar 2022)

El día que toquen a los liberados sindicales, funcis, etnianos, macheteros, etc...entonces sabremos que el régimen colapsa.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gorkako (23 Mar 2022)

No veo las calles ardiendo y al PSOE/Potemos hay gente que los va votar.


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Mar 2022)

Echenique propone nacionalizar el sector del transporte.


"El sector de transporte como las eléctricas son un sector estrategico" ha declarado esta mañana el portavoz de Podemos en el Congreso. Echenique matiza además: "igual que proponemos que haya una eléctrica pública debería haber una empresa estatal pública de transporte por carretera". "No es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## todoayen (23 Mar 2022)

Debería haber un rayo que cayera justo sobre.....

....y hasta ahí puedo leer.


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Mar 2022)

Que disfruten lo votado y no votado. Si la gente de esta no sale a la calle y derriba al gobierno. Que se jodan


----------



## Despotricador (23 Mar 2022)

Yo veo al personal muy tranquilo a la caza de garrafas de aceite en el súper.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Mar 2022)

El gasoil está caro. Po vale. La gran pregunta que tengo es...

¿Por que no cobran mas por el servicio de transporte y ya está?

No sé por qué paralizar todo. ¿Las fábricas prefieren tirar sus productos a la basura en lugar de pagar más dinero a los transportistas?


----------



## rejon (23 Mar 2022)

No entiendo como el Gobierno pretenda alcanzar un buen acuerdo en la negociación con los transportistas si se reúne con los que no están haciendo huelga.


----------



## cifuentes (24 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El gasoil está caro. Po vale. La gran pregunta que tengo es...
> 
> ¿Por que no cobran mas por el servicio de transporte y ya está?
> 
> No sé por qué paralizar todo. ¿Las fábricas prefieren tirar sus productos a la basura en lugar de pagar más dinero a los transportistas?



Hay contratos cerrados para muchos meses que no se pueden echar abajo. Si yo firmo con una conservera para 3 años de viajes en días alternos, por ejemplo Vigo - Madrid, por 600 euros porte, ahora no me puedo echar atrás, y estos días solo el gasoil de cada viaje me cuesta 400 euros.

Es un ejemplo, no soy camionero.


----------



## perrosno (24 Mar 2022)

Me alegro por toda la chusma que voto exclusivamente para parar a la extrema derecha, vieron bien sacar a Franco del Valle, ven bien las mil soplapolleces del genaro. Ya lo tenéis, disfrutaclo!!!

Ahora sus jodéis nanos.!!!


----------



## Chino Negro (24 Mar 2022)

El país necesita un nuevo franco


----------



## perrosno (24 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Yo veo al personal muy tranquilo a la caza de garrafas de aceite en el súper.



El personal está disfrutando de lo votado, son así


----------



## juster (24 Mar 2022)

ESTE TIO MEA YCAGA SOBRE EL PUEBLO TRABAJADOR...
DISFRUTEN LOS QUE LE VOTARON!!!!
SALGAN A LA CALLE DE UNA VEZ !!!


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Millones de personas trabajando perdiendo dinero.
> 
> Gasolina a 2€. Infinidad de particulares y trasportistas con la soga al cuello.
> 
> ...



tranquilo, los judíos del foro ya nos están contando que es todo culpa nuestra porque el oil se ha acabado

sólo hay gasolina para el Falconetti, que además no paga impuestos

porque la escasez es para los PUTOS POBRES SUBNORMALES DE MIERDA


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Mar 2022)

Jodidas NENAZAS!!! LO QUE FALTAN SON COJONES Y LOBOS SOLITARIOS... si estais esperando a que desde el congreso os arreglen la vida LA LLEVAIS CLARA!!! da igual quien este al mando, estamos en caida libre.


----------



## rejon (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Javiser (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La luz y el gas subieron en febrero un 62% en España, frente al 17% de Francia y Alemania.
> 
> Que se encarezcan casi cuatro veces más en España que en Francia y Alemania, ¿es culpa de Putin y la ultraderecha o de la incompetencia y el sectarismo del Gobierno?



Joder, necesito una fuente donde has visto eso porque viene de puta madre para callar bocas de aplaudidores de este gobierno de mierda


----------



## enmanuel (26 Mar 2022)

Sin restar importancia a la realidad, yo creo que estamos acostumbrados a vivir a todo tren y eso es lo que se está frenando, por que no es el camión, es la casa, el coche y las vacaciones, vestir ,ir de cena....etc.
Yo veo muchos haciendo lo mismo y con ganas de vacaciones y gastar a tutiplem.
Estamos entrando en una recesión de mucho calado que puede acabar en más desastres , pero de eso no se da cuenta la gente.
Qué ya nada va a ser como antes...hostia y cuanto antes se despierte mejor , porque te estarás preparando para lo que viene.


----------



## rejon (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Mar 2022)

No existe mayor placer en el mundo que ver a los votantes de la PSOE/Podemos rebuscando entre los cubos de la basura para poderse llevar una mierda a la boca mientras les han cortado todos los suministros por impago a la espera del lanzamiento del desahucio, mientran entierran a sus hijos envenados por la ponzoña porque el psicópata de la Moncloa les animó estos meses atrás a vacunar a sus larvas.


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Mar 2022)

si en españa votamos mierda, tendremos mierda


----------



## kokod (26 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Puede que se haya un follón, un "cisne negro" de esos que nadie espera pero de repente aparecen y cambian el curso de los acontecimientos.
> No quiero ser agorero.



Estilo a la blasfemia que nadie se lo vio venir bueno unos pocos de por aquí si y derrepente la degeneración se aceleró en Hispañistan.

El cisne negro puede ser un guerra con Marruecos, que Argelia te corte el grifo con el gas o cualquier acontecimiento inesperado que salpique a Hispañistan.


----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Mar 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Estilo a la blasfemia que nadie se lo vio venir bueno unos pocos de por aquí si y derrepente la degeneración se aceleró en Hispañistan.
> 
> El cisne negro puede ser un guerra con Marruecos, que Argelia te corte el grifo con el gas o cualquier acontecimiento inesperado que salpique a Hispañistan.



Letizia conduciendo el coche y mata al hijo del putero borracho en un accidente a lo Grace Kelly y se convierte en reina de Valdebernardo.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2022)

No están desesperados, están disfrutando de lo votado.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Mar 2022)

La sociedac españozuelana que nos hemos dado no es tan facha, tod@s/es piensan que hay que apretar, que todo pasara, que viruelo al final les salvara, igual que nos salvo de la/lo covi?, ayer ya dio un puñetazo en uropa pa bajarnos la lus.
Y saldremos mu fuertes. Con moral de victoria, con valores europedos, con poco, pero seremos felices.
Solo los camioneros ultrafachas quedaran atras.

Todo saldra bien

VIVA SOROS, SCLAVA UCRAINIA


----------



## Patronio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno la gente empieza a protestar, que es un paso, pero yo hasta que no vea una toma de la bastilla con horcas y antorchas no me doy por satisfecho, los criminales del gobierno deben de ser colgados y todo su patrimonio amasado a base de robar devuelto al pueblo.


----------



## Espeluznao (26 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Agricultores , comerciantes, currantes de todo tipo agobiados.



Te refieres a los agricultores que están ganando más que nunca con sus productos? Esos son los agricultores "arruinados"? En Carrefour está un kg de pimiento verde a 3,75 euros.

Nos están vendiendo un cuento chino para que paguemos más por todo, y encima sin protestar.. y la gente se lo cree.


----------



## birdland (26 Mar 2022)

el psoe no tiene la culpa , hace lo que hacen todos los gobiernos comunistas … hundir el país 

Los hijos de puta son sus votantes


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Te refieres a los agricultores que están ganando más que nunca con sus productos? Esos son los agricultores "arruinados"? En Carrefour está un kg de pimiento verde a 3,75 euros.
> 
> Nos están vendiendo un cuento chino para que paguemos más por todo, y encima sin protestar.. y la gente se lo cree.



Tu sabes lo que es un intermediario??


----------



## elviejo (26 Mar 2022)

enmanuel dijo:


> Sin restar importancia a la realidad, yo creo que estamos acostumbrados a vivir a todo tren y eso es lo que se está frenando, por que no es el camión, es la casa, el coche y las vacaciones, vestir ,ir de cena....etc.
> Yo veo muchos haciendo lo mismo y con ganas de vacaciones y gastar a tutiplem.
> Estamos entrando en una recesión de mucho calado que puede acabar en más desastres , pero de eso no se da cuenta la gente.
> Qué ya nada va a ser como antes...hostia y cuanto antes se despierte mejor , por qué te estarás preparando para lo que viene.



Los funcionarios y los de las mamandurrias con sueldos vitalicios 40 por cien por encima de precio de mercado vivirán como reyes con los impuestos de los demás que nos axfisian como las mascarilllas


----------



## 917 (26 Mar 2022)

¿Esto también es Forovox, como el otro Foro?.


----------



## 917 (26 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> el psoe no tiene la culpa , hace lo que hacen todos los gobiernos comunistas … hundir el país
> 
> Los hijos de puta son sus votantes



Pues venga, bien dijo Vox que hay que fusilar a 26 millones de españoles.

Sería maravilloso que en España solo existieran votantes de derechas, como Franco estuvo a punto de lograr...


----------



## 917 (26 Mar 2022)

917 dijo:


> Pues venga, bien dijo Vox que hay que fusilar a 26 millones de españoles.



Si no votan a Vox, desde luego.


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La luz y el gas subieron en febrero un 62% en España, frente al 17% de Francia y Alemania.
> 
> Que se encarezcan casi cuatro veces más en España que en Francia y Alemania, ¿es culpa de Putin y la ultraderecha o de la incompetencia y el sectarismo del Gobierno?



Del pvpc que cambió el sinvergüenza


----------



## todoayen (26 Mar 2022)

Beberás meado y comerás grillos y será chulísimo.


----------



## fachacine (26 Mar 2022)

Lo arreglarán poniendo la Champions por la tele en abierto, y la gente aplaudirá


----------



## birdland (26 Mar 2022)

917 dijo:


> Pues venga, bien dijo Vox que hay que fusilar a 26 millones de españoles.
> 
> Sería maravilloso que en España solo existieran votantes de derechas, como Franco estuvo a punto de lograr...



y que tal si ahora si nos pone donde o quién dijo eso de fusilar …


----------



## birdland (26 Mar 2022)

Haaaaa 
Y si , sería maravilloso que no hubiese rojos


----------



## 917 (26 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> y que tal si ahora si nos pone donde o quién dijo eso de fusilar …



Lo dijo uno de Vox, no me acuerdo quien.


----------



## 917 (26 Mar 2022)

Solo necesitáis un Franco...y los cojones que no tenéis...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Haaaaa
> Y si , sería maravilloso que no hubiese rojos



Pero hay, así que a seguir mamando polla roja y a callar, guarro


----------



## Espeluznao (27 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Tu sabes lo que es un intermediario??



Si se están pagando los pimientos directamente al agricultor a más de 1 euro por kg en una subasta, los agricultores se están forrando a lo grande.


----------



## Nicors (27 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> el psoe no tiene la culpa , hace lo que hacen todos los gobiernos comunistas … hundir el país
> 
> Los hijos de puta son sus votantes



Pues si, fuera caretas ya. Yo todos los rojos que conozco son malas personas, o están desquiciados o son ignorantes.


----------



## Lian (27 Mar 2022)

Yo acabo de llegar hace un rato y sigo viendo las terrazas llenas...


----------



## Teofrasto (27 Mar 2022)

Aquí se exagera, a mucha gente las cosas le van muy bien, y se tragan las botellas de Rioja a miles y los langostinos a paladas .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

¿Con la izmierda en el poder? Nooooooooo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> el psoe no tiene la culpa , hace lo que hacen todos los gobiernos comunistas … hundir el país



¿Comunista el P$O€? Dime qué te has fumado.


----------



## agon (27 Mar 2022)

Millones de personas trabajando perdiendo dinero dice..... Si trabajas y pierdes dinero no es culpa de nadie, solo tuya por subnormal...


----------



## Visilleras (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

RECORDAR: Sus impuestos son para sanidad y educación.


----------



## rejon (27 Mar 2022)

Y seguro que la puta la cabra que tambien.....


----------



## Lord Vader (27 Mar 2022)

Agenda 20300 millones


----------



## Galvani (27 Mar 2022)

No va a colapsar nada. Esta el PSOE. Antes ves a la gente pasando hambre que liarla. De hecho deberíamos todos haber parado por la vergüenza de la electricidad, combustibles etc. Se ha hecho lo de siempre... Se quejan solo los que no pueden más.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Mar 2022)

Hambre, MUCHA HAMBRE, es lo que necesita la hezpañolada


----------



## Albtd43 (27 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor que puede pasarle al Reino de España es que reviente todo hostia ya.


----------



## Lefri (27 Mar 2022)

Es una puta vergüenza


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Letizia conduciendo el coche y mata al hijo del putero borracho en un accidente a lo Grace Kelly y se convierte en reina de Valdebernardo.



No, mejor aun, toda la linea sucesoria perece de repentinitis y asciende al trono Froilán I de los Marichalares.
Que no pare la fiestaaaaaa, dont stop the party….


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Mar 2022)

ahora empezais a entender las cosas:


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (28 Mar 2022)

la españa que madruga 
a remar!


----------



## Hermericus (30 Mar 2022)

Muchas gasolineras abocadas a cerrar. El gobierno pretende que vendan gasolina a perdidas.


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## regüeltodeajetes (30 Mar 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Tu sabes lo que es un intermediario??



No, no lo sabe.
Evidentemente.
Ese forero se cree que va el agricultor con el tractor a vender las patatas según las recoge.
Es que en Teletubbie World es "asín".


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

Es alucinante. En el programa de Risto, sale un tipo diciendo que lo que pasa no tiene solución y que lo único que podemos hacer es resignarnos, consumir menos y bajar nuestras expectativas. 

Es increíble hasta donde llega la manipulación 2030. 

Vaya panda de sinvergüenzas.


----------

